# Husband tells me he's not happy in our marriage of 3 years



## Unsurelove2010 (May 29, 2010)

My husband says he is not happy in our marriage (3 yrs) but don't want to lose me. I feel this is because of our financial problems. He makes statements about me not making enough money. We no longer have sex. He financed a house for couple which fell through and now we are forced to live in it and can't afford the upkeep. We have no savings and live paycheck to paycheck. What can we do?:scratchhead:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Rent out half the house.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

He got himself into this and is now blaming you. It's insane to say he is unhappy in the marriage when he caused the money problems, and now he criticizes you for not making more to bail him out of his stupid decision. Who finances a house for someone else???

Rent out half the house as Turnera suggested, take in a roomer, rent out the whole house, or sell it. You have options. Plus, you can look into insurance companies to rent the house to. They pay thousands of dollars each month, way way more than rent would be if you rent it out to someone. People get burned out of their homes and need somewhere to stay. Insurance company puts them up in a hotel or a rental home until their own house is worked on and livable again. You'd have to find your own living quarters, but a cheap apartment for that 2-4 months ensures the expensive house gets paid for.


----------



## galaxy (Jun 14, 2010)

Since you say he doesn't want to lose you, it is just a matter of a few adjustments. You can talk it out and make some temporary arrangement like renting part of the house. 

Together you can find a way out by economizing or increasing the current income.


----------

